# Chasing Silver and Location X review



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

What better performance did you want? You cant MAKE a fish eat. Go tarpon fishing and see how many you catch. Its a story dude!! Good entertaiment. You didnt have to buy them either. Next time ask.....I would have let you borrow and copy mine.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Save your money on Andy's return. Its the worst one to me. Location X is the best. Tarpon fishing for those big boyz is a different game.


----------



## jaysea63 (Dec 14, 2007)

> Location X - This one is good to but for getting the top 3 or 3 of the best fly fishermen in the world I was expecting better performance.


I think Tom Rowland is one of the best, that's the point. They got their butts kicked anyway.

http://www.scottflyrod.com/pros_detail.php?&recKey=32&fmLastRegion=


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

tom roland was one of my favorites


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Have you guys seen these videos...

http://www.drakemag.com/content/view/106/127

There are more videos along the right side.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

only got a chance to watch a couple of them, but those are cool. The collage of little clips reminds me of a lot of times doing the same thing in the keys, except permit, never got one of them on fly yet, hopefully before I'm pushing daisies.  But the break offs and tangled lines and stuff is a hoot, happens to the best of them. Gotta watch the rest of these though, pretty cool stuff. Thanks for the link. - eric


----------

